
Open Sourcing Zulip – A Dropbox Hack Week Project - akerl_
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/open-sourcing-zulip-a-dropbox-hack-week-project/
======
brians
Brilliant. Zulip has been a life-changing tool for us: it's the key technology
supporting a change in social environment that lets us employ remote staff and
collaborate effectively.

